# Dressage Judges Comments,what are the worst you have received!



## opinionuk (28 February 2013)

Well Ballymolloy Primrose aka Rosie went to our first Dressage Competition of the season, Dressage is not our strong point we both find it really boring and quite hardwork! So off we went and did Prelim 7 nothing excitingbut its about as good as we get! 

Looked at the Judges Test sheet in the Comments box which said 
' I am sure a good test is just around the corner!! '

Luckily I thought it was really hilarious, it would have been justified if the test was a complete nightmare but we scored 65.5% and came 4th!

Anybody else had amusing comments?


----------



## Nicnac (28 February 2013)

Your horse has a lovely tail


----------



## Luci07 (28 February 2013)

Not the worst but the funniest and I thought the most spot on. My ex eventer mare would become lit up to a ridiculous degree when eventing but I lived with it as she would normally give me a double clear and a fab time afterwards. My instructor, in the end, said, you have 20 mins, INCLUDING the test before your mare blows it!

So best comment. "well sat, obviously very much looking forward to the jumping!"


----------



## Avonbrook (28 February 2013)

"Nice horse who looked to be enjoying the test"

About my old endurance horse who had just attempted to set the world land speed record for prelim 12 leaving a trail of 2's and 3's in his wake....


----------



## opinionuk (28 February 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Not the worst but the funniest and I thought the most spot on. My ex eventer mare would become lit up to a ridiculous degree when eventing but I lived with it as she would normally give me a double clear and a fab time afterwards. My instructor, in the end, said, you have 20 mins, INCLUDING the test before your mare blows it!

So best comment. "well sat, obviously very much looking forward to the jumping!"
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar comment to that when I took my 5 year old for a test, she decided to jog through the whole test, so the comments were quite rightly negative
 ' Horse wasn't listening to Rider today'  you don't say!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (28 February 2013)

"tactfully ridden! Your horse shows promise for the more advanced movements"


This was on our first dressage test prelim 4 i think. It was in the big arena at hartpury and everything was terrifying. cue canter half passing away from flower pots. turning on the spot at high speed ect.  
I thought her comment was hilarious!! great judge


----------



## starsky (28 February 2013)

'Nice flying change, shame it's not required at this level' LOL!


----------



## benson21 (28 February 2013)

My very first dressage test, with benson. The judge gave us a mark of 38%, and overall comment was neither horse nor rider should ever attempt dressage again. Nice, eh!!!


----------



## opinionuk (28 February 2013)

I like that one, very funny!
nice to know its not just me then!


----------



## opinionuk (28 February 2013)

benson21 said:



			My very first dressage test, with benson. The judge gave us a mark of 38%, and overall comment was neither horse nor rider should ever attempt dressage again. Nice, eh!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like encouragement from the professionals is there!
On a slightly different note, I recall a time I went XC schooling with a 'professional' event rider, I asked a question about how to approach a fence, she said 'how about you trying riding her properly that would help!'  and I paid £70 for the privledge never again!


----------



## SillyMare (28 February 2013)

I have recently had 'well sat' in two consecutive tests from different judges (same horse).

Best one ever (after the mare I was riding jumped out of the arena and then straight back in during a canter circle) was 'jumps not required in this movement'.

Oh, and lots saying 'seemed rather tense today'.


----------



## cavalo branco (28 February 2013)

Not worst exactly but quite amusing ..."some very promising work here today and also some exciting moments!" - those being when my baby horse bucked on every canter transition and for a finale, right up the centre line skidding to a halt....


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 February 2013)

The only amusing comments have been for Topaz, who see no point to flatwork when you could be doing far more exciting things like jumping, jumping, some wizzing through the air and yet more jumping!
So our first dressage test as part of a ODE we got "lovely one time changes but unfortunately not required", "nice elavation upon re-entry to the arena" and "Exploded into canter" ...I took them as positives, well if you dont laugh.....
Her lastest trick in the middle of a dressage test, was to just pop a random canter in just whenever she felt it was needed to jazz things up a bit! Think the comment for that was something like "beautiful transition but canter not required for another 3 moves".......
The shame of it! I should really do more dressage tests if we want to really event but think I need more encouragement than Topaz.
x


----------



## opinionuk (28 February 2013)

I had another interesting experience when we were doing our Free Walk on a Long Rein, Rosie was stretching down quite nicely, i thought hey we've nailed this move as this is a major weakness on our part, as she stopped to scratch her leg and I nearly went over her neck ,hence why she was stretching so nicely!
No comment from judges but very red face when I walked out the arena!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 February 2013)

0 - movement not required, followed by 'hope you are ok' in the box at the bottom of the sheet.

achieved by being bucked off over x in what should have been a simple change.  The horse was 18.2, and all he did was a big step into canter, I flew over his head, he stopped dead and lowered his head to my chest, I was flat on my back looking up his nose.

A funny one was 'never seen a horse go down the longside in so few steps'.  He was a big boy !! and the 20 x 40 arena was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Mince Pie (28 February 2013)

Think the best one I had was with my young welsh mare who I took to a walk and trot test, she spent most of it on her front legs or rushing - comment was - bucking hell, don't think this horse likes dressage! I had to agree and never subjected her to another test again!


----------



## asommerville (28 February 2013)

hmmm at our first intro away from.home....

oh dear it wasnt your day.   rory was all over the place, i cant think of anything to say that could help you!

needless to say i felt a bit discouraged!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 February 2013)

'Horse paying a complete lack of attention'


----------



## Jontydoggle (28 February 2013)

'Wow! Well survived!' Was my 'best' comment! Second ever test on 17hh warmbloods who jumped in and out over the boards the whole way round and did a perfect 10m circle in reverse!


----------



## Old Bat (28 February 2013)

Two memorable ones, for my first ever ODE I rode a nightmare pony that had come into the riding school. (Didn't have my own, helped at weekends in exchange for lessons) She was very tricky, worked beautifully on her own but napped and bucked for England in company. I asked to take her to the ode as I loved her like any 12 year old would, and spent the whole test sitting the bucks or kicking on through the napping. Got the comment "Marvellous try on a difficult pony, sit deep in the saddle and try and keep your hands still." Eliminated first fence sj, eliminated first fence xc. The following week she dumped someone badly in the yard and went for dogmeat. This was 40 years ago when people didn't think about the back man or the dentist, I've always wondered what might have been if she had been born today instead, she had major issues and had come onto the yard as a last resort.

On a happier note, tried a few dressage tests on my irish hunter mare a few years ago who loved her jumping and just about tolerated flatwork. Think short coupled, punchy chesnut mare. She wasn't in any pain, just found it very boring. She would regularly rush, get very tight and think of anything to spook at to evade the constraints of the arena. Judges comment was "I could tell by the look on her face as she came down the centre line she was plotting something!" Never met the judge before but we were both giggling by the end of the test!


----------



## Lolo (28 February 2013)

"Your handsome horse is not quite ready for a dressage test yet"- he was 25 or so. It begged the question when exactly he was going to be ready tbh... (answer- never!)


----------



## Fjord (28 February 2013)

Probably the funniest comments we got came from the same test (Intro A). Misunderstanding over X, after my little mare decided to give me airs above the ground during trot, and Pony MUST (capitalised and underlined twice!!) learn to listen more!, probably in response to the fact that she tanked round with her nose in the air, yelling her head off the whole time. I also got Well done for persevering, which I thought was nice.* After seeing that test youd never believe that my mare is normally a quiet, well behaved little thing whod just decided that the other pony in the mirrors was a scary, Fjord eating monster
*


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2013)

One of mine was described as a " nice little horse in a horrible hurry " sadly that was very accurate.


----------



## Tinsel Town (28 February 2013)

Haha these are great guys!! 
I've got my first walk trot with Leo on Sunday, and you've helped calm my nerves!! Thank you!!


----------



## Sprocket123 (28 February 2013)

Not terrible but had "horse is a bit distracted today" , only distracted to the judge and writer opening their car doors as I was trotting up the centre line...then hanging a jumper in the door....then somebody shouting for the sheep in tge field next doir for their dinner.,,, cue a massive flock appearing on the horizion...have to say wasnt my finest test!


----------



## EstherYoung (28 February 2013)

Spud's latest one had the judge laughing from the moment he came down the centre line, which is never a good sign. He will do a nice test if you can get him through the whole thing without him realising it's a dressage test. He was fine in the warmup, but just before he came into the main ring you could see the penny drop: 'This....is a fecking dressage test....'. So he took a deep breath, threw all his teddies onto the floor in fury and then it was 'enter at working flounce and tranter right'.

The judge said 'Well!!!!! If you could only harness all that energy you would have a lovely ride!'.


----------



## Spangie (28 February 2013)

Not very interesting, once had "nice horse, totally ignoring you today" and "test frantic in places". I also once retired from a test after my horse had a napping phase, I made a couple of errors, left the arena a couple of times, judge politely wound down window and asked if we'd like to give up. I did!!


----------



## *hic* (28 February 2013)

I've had "why is that nice horse in a drop noseband" - er because at that stage she wasn't a nice horse without a drop noseband. 

"Horse looks tense" - you don't say, we arrived not having been told what time the test was, went to find out and were told it was in five minutes time - so we still had to unload horse, tack up and I had to get dressed, which we managed and trotted away from the lorry and straight into the arena. They thought the horse looked tense, they can't have been looking at the rider!

"You need to relax your arms more". Horse and I were doing our first ODE, he'd just seen the first horses going XC past the back of the ring and wanted to join them. He cut two minutes off the time the test should have taken and had I relaxed my arms more we'd have been going XC in full dressage rig without stopping to finish the test.


----------



## Palindrome (28 February 2013)

I got "dressage is a sport" , mare was a bit dozy and I wasn't going to walk her up too much as this was our second test and she had ditched me on the first (my foot had hit the fence and she had exploded).


----------



## maisie06 (28 February 2013)

I have had "horse shows promise but rider doesn't have much hope" I don't put myself through it these days, in fact if I do get on a horse I just hack in walk only. Especially as a riding instructor has also said there isn't much point in me riding.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2013)

maisie06 said:



			I have had "horse shows promise but rider doesn't have much hope" I don't put myself through it these days, in fact if I do get on a horse I just hack in walk only. Especially as a riding instructor has also said there isn't much point in me riding.
		
Click to expand...

That's out of order people like that should not be judging.


----------



## POLLDARK (28 February 2013)

A few years ago a pony I had was going down the centre line & suddenly he decided to take a dump, He was NOT going to move & dump, no way. It seemed to take forever, everybody seemed to be watching & I could have died. I got docked 2 marks error of course for an 'unrequired movement'. Well he thought that bowel movement was required.!


----------



## Mariposa (28 February 2013)

Many years ago I used to event, my pony Charlie was amazing at X country and showjumping but thought dressage was a total waste of time.

I will never forget the comment we got at Twesleldown "Would score higher if  stayed in the arena... " , as every time we cantered Charlie tanked me out of the arena at full pelt!


----------



## Luci07 (28 February 2013)

Well I have gone sailing down happily to do a test, cool, calm,collected and prepared.

Only to be met by a very red faced friend exiting the arena who said...I told you the wrong test...

And had finished a test. Halted and saluted just at the moment someone jumping in the arena next door decided to really let rip at her horse. Cue large explosion and the quickest exit ever from my horse. The kind judge said, dramatic exit but had completed most of the movement..


----------



## Caol Ila (28 February 2013)

I was trotting around the outside of the arena, waiting for the bell to ring, when the horse spooked at something and hopped over the little low railing at F.  The judge said, "I've seen them jump out of the arena but I've never seen one jump in."


----------



## Annagain (28 February 2013)

With my old boy - "A Very enthusiastic test, I'm sure he'll settle with age" 

...He was 21 at the time. His former owner, a friend of mine, was writing for the judge so I'd like to think the judge had been told how old he was and was being deliberately funny, and not that she really thought he was 4!

And with my current boy - "Does he suffer from hayfever?" There were two flowerpots either side of the entrance at A and there was no way he was going anywhere near them!


----------



## Britestar (28 February 2013)

My best will always be 'rider should salute, not horse' as we stopped at X and pony showed off her new front shoes to the judge!


----------



## RLS (28 February 2013)

"horse spooked at H.....blah, blah, blah.....
horse spooked at H.....blah, blah, blah.....
horse spooked at H......
horse not paying attention"

yes he was, he was VERY interested in and attentive to the letter H!


----------



## Hexx (28 February 2013)

A friend was doing her first walk & trot test, and we told her she had to salute the judge at the end.  She saluted like she was in the army - hand right up to her hat!!

The judge wrote "Thank you for the Salute, I felt like a Captain!".  We then had to explain to the friend what she meant!


----------



## debserofe (28 February 2013)

In my first ever test I got - "not on centre line but well done getting him into the arena!" and "needs to go forward more" - he was busy going up instead!!

Other comments I have received from subsequent tests were - "nice flying change, not required at this level" and "nice horse but owner needs to breathe"!


----------



## Tiarella (28 February 2013)

"nice pony" 




Errr, thanks?! Haha!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 February 2013)

"rather exciting canter transition" as he went from 5 -60mph around the arena


----------



## Polos Mum (28 February 2013)

At a ODE "Polo is not paying attention today "  - he had done the whole test in canter, no matter what I did, he did trot speed canter and lovely walk speed canter and canter on the spot, neatly calmly accurately just all in canter. 

Oh and he was paying attention - just to the jumping that was coming next (too clever for his own good!)


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (28 February 2013)

A nice test on a very green and naughty pony.... after Sonny had decided to canter across the school in an Intro test and chucked in a rear when I asked him to stop haha. :s


----------



## Orls (28 February 2013)

"We'll sat" ... the arena, which I didn't realise prior to my test had a train line running right next to it. Train came by during my test. My already worked up horse (he's very spooky and quite hot to ride) leapt all four feet into the air, spun and made a high speed break for the exit! Don't know how I managed to stay on that one and complete the test!


----------



## t411y (28 February 2013)

These are brilliant, made me feel a lot better about some of mine  Once had a comment saying 'Pony obviously despises dressage, maybe give up?' and recently at a Pony Club event the judge actually physically got out of the car and came up to me to shake my hand, congratulating me on persevering with my 'youngster'.


----------



## amandaco2 (28 February 2013)

I fear for your safety 
Horse was a bit sharp...we gave up halting at x after three full rears.
Mares eh!!!


----------



## Liane (28 February 2013)

Once I had a score of about 38% with the comment 'high school movements not required at this level!!'. 

Was rather embarrassed when I was standing near the scoreboard when the scores went up and people started saying "oh my gosh I would have loved to see that test, I wonder how they got that score" I left rather quickly


----------



## Rebels (28 February 2013)

'sorry'. Judge put windscreen wipers on as i was just past x. Horse whipped round and bolted! They restarted me but he then wouldnt go down past the car so we did a 20 by 20 arena version! 
'bouncy' as another jumped every white line every time. We were on a rugby pitch so there were a few
'Enthusiastic transition into canter' as we nearly jumped into gallery...


----------



## VickyP (28 February 2013)

" A little earthbound ". He wasn't a great mover..


----------



## quirky (28 February 2013)

Horse is unhinged


----------



## fallenangel123 (28 February 2013)

I've had 'Well sat' and 'Lively youngster, should be good when she settles down' on my 15 year old mare. She always rode like a five year old, bless her!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 February 2013)

'Rider kept her composure during the hectic parts'  

From a test waaaay back in the early 80's. 
I'd just done one on my 'best' one, then followed on mid morning on a newly backed 6 yr old as his owners wanted him out.

We stayed in the arena all the time  did all movements  tho some were 'hectic'  - particularly one of the 20m circles in canter - and the halt was done beuatifully - spoile by him launching into a half rear on the sport  looked impressive tho (so was told at the time  )


----------



## Foxhunter49 (28 February 2013)

I was out of the saddle due to a broken leg so my instructor was going to rode my horse - a very nervous, frightened of his own shadow, type in a medium test at Goodwood. 
The instructor had the horse for a week before the show and the horse was going beautifully for him.
On the entry, a good trot to X and a perfect halt. Then instructor removed his hat to bow. 
Gone was the horse and after several erratic attempts at getting some sense into the horse without any luck, he retired.
Next day, different test but same judge, he went up the centre line, great halt and instead of removing his hat he very gently just tipped it and proceeded. 
The entry and halt earned a 9 with the comment 'COWARD!'


----------



## ossy (28 February 2013)

Nice test for a chestnut.


----------



## Irishcobs (28 February 2013)

BBB's first canter test we slid out of the arena on the corner in both canters. My comment was 'horse found arena a little slippery but well tried' I'm not sure if she was being nice or didn't notice we left the arena but we still came 4th!


----------



## Irishcobs (28 February 2013)

maisie06 said:



			I have had "horse shows promise but rider doesn't have much hope" I don't put myself through it these days, in fact if I do get on a horse I just hack in walk only. Especially as a riding instructor has also said there isn't much point in me riding.
		
Click to expand...

If I judge wrote this on my test sheet I would have to be stopped before I hospitalised them!


----------



## tiggybeans (28 February 2013)

I've had...

"As yet the partnership is not relaxed or secure"

"Nice horse but a lot of rider inaccuracies."

"Shame about the L canter lead. Try to recognise when your horse is on the wrong leg!"

"Promising moments but..."

I'd like to think we've improved, but not totally sure. Was out competing yesterday and someone I know who watched said when I came out: "Your jacket looked lovely!"


----------



## ruth83 (28 February 2013)

From the other side of the 'box'. I once spent a day writing for a List 1 judge and we were absolutely horrified at one rider who came in to do a Medium test. Held the balance strap the whole way round, was very tense and ineffective and the horse was hollow and incapable of many of the more lateral movements. The rider did so little that we actually had to double check all of the paperwork to ensure they were not a para rider or similar but no such indication. Very odd!


----------



## starsky (28 February 2013)

Some of these comments are nasty!  My friend judges for PC dressage and he says he always writes nice, constructive things.  He was judging one day on grass, dressage arena marked out in a big field.  Pony bogged off in canter with the kid across the field, then came back and carried on where he left off.  He wrote 'circle a little large, but otherwise very good' on his sheet


----------



## Love (28 February 2013)

Foxhunter49 said:



			I was out of the saddle due to a broken leg so my instructor was going to rode my horse - a very nervous, frightened of his own shadow, type in a medium test at Goodwood. 
The instructor had the horse for a week before the show and the horse was going beautifully for him.
On the entry, a good trot to X and a perfect halt. Then instructor removed his hat to bow. 
Gone was the horse and after several erratic attempts at getting some sense into the horse without any luck, he retired.
Next day, different test but same judge, he went up the centre line, great halt and instead of removing his hat he very gently just tipped it and proceeded. 
The entry and halt earned a 9 with the comment 'COWARD!'
		
Click to expand...

Love love love this!


----------



## LittleGinger (28 February 2013)

Britestar said:



			My best will always be 'rider should salute, not horse' as we stopped at X and pony showed off her new front shoes to the judge!
		
Click to expand...




Hexx said:



			A friend was doing her first walk & trot test, and we told her she had to salute the judge at the end.  She saluted like she was in the army - hand right up to her hat!!

The judge wrote "Thank you for the Salute, I felt like a Captain!".  We then had to explain to the friend what she meant!
		
Click to expand...




quirky said:



			Horse is unhinged 

Click to expand...

 These did make me laugh! 



starsky said:



			Some of these comments are nasty!  My friend judges for PC dressage and he says he always writes nice, constructive things.  He was judging one day on grass, dressage arena marked out in a big field.  Pony bogged off in canter with the kid across the field, then came back and carried on where he left off.  He wrote 'circle a little large, but otherwise very good' on his sheet 

Click to expand...

Aww. Sounds like a nice chap - unlike some of the judges out there!  Some of these comments are so mean!


----------



## Bojingles (28 February 2013)

quirky said:



			Horse is unhinged 

Click to expand...




ossy said:



			Nice test for a chestnut.
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious 



maisie06 said:



			I have had "horse shows promise but rider doesn't have much hope" I don't put myself through it these days, in fact if I do get on a horse I just hack in walk only. Especially as a riding instructor has also said there isn't much point in me riding.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Maisie06, I feel your pain. My riding "skills" have never seen me as far as a dressage test but my instructor did once say that watching me ride my mare was like "watching an idiot with a shotgun."


----------



## showpony (28 February 2013)

Some of these are hilarious but others quite shocking! I'm off next wk to do my first prelim test next wk! Hope judge is one of the nice ones


----------



## JustKickOn (28 February 2013)

First ever dressage test for me, riding a horse I'd only had on loan for a month or so. Test was anything but pretty, it was hollow, wobbly, we exited the arena many times, and had some flying changes thrown in, plus a halt at G, turn on the forehand and point your backside at the judge. I was a bag of nerves, very nearly threw the towel in after crabbing up the centre line, but carried on despite it being horrendous. 
At the end of the test the judge called me over and said..

"You have a lovely horse, but please go away and learn how to ride!"

I cried!!!

The next judge wrote a comment at the end of my test at said "Well done for keeping your cool!"

ETA- Owner of the horse went and had a word with the judge after she'd finished marking the next test, and was most apologetic!


----------



## claracanter (28 February 2013)

Intro A test on my 6 yr old ex racer a few months after I got him.

' Very well done on a horse that looked like he was about to explode'

 He was. Not our best!


----------



## Fools Motto (28 February 2013)

The most puzzling comment I ever had was simply .... '?'   What did that mean! I assumed, that alongside the '4' I got for the movement, it was so bad no comment was worth it!

I've also had, 'Nice buck', 'Good, then spooked and spoilt the good', 'Good luck with the jumping, I'm sure it will go better than this!'. 'Swishy tail', 'The shadows were obviously very scary today, do the test again on a dull day!' 'You should have seen the horse before, it didn't go well either!'

But, to me, the one that I remember best was, 'You have a beautiful smile, don't forget to use it'.

We don't do dressage now!!


----------



## horsebenny (28 February 2013)

In our third (and last!) attempt at dressage the judge observantly wrote about me and Buster: 'half way through the test the horse lost interest....marginally before the rider did!'  Quite right too!


----------



## dafthoss (28 February 2013)

Pony club judges are the best for making nice comments on horrific tests. Asked pony to canter, pony tanked off then refused to turn in the corner, hauled him round. Only for him to kick a board in protest, spook at the noise it made and exit the arena, just about managed to get him back in time to make it round the corner. Judge comment, lost balance in canter. 

Another test pony tried to stop on the first centre line then refused to move if I had any contact so we did the test with washing line reins, judge very politely said he needed to be more in to the contact. 

Pony likes making his own entertainment in tests so comments usually go along the lines of has potential for a good test.


----------



## Cortez (28 February 2013)

From the other perspective...........many's the time I've sat there desperately trying to find something nice to say after complete armageddon in the arena. The best/worst one was at a teeny RC show where my WINNING horse had fallen in the first canter, bogged off and been caught (by me, the judge) as he flew by the car window by means of a walking stick catching the reins (was rather proud of my reactions on that one), remounted the rider and completed the test. Horse was 18.2h, 4 years old and the rider was 14.  The winning score was 26% (eliminated, technically); everything else was FAR worse.


----------



## Spotsrock (28 February 2013)

B1 and I only tried once. She was so confused as we normally jump in that arena and very disappointed not to be that the whole thing was tense and angry. Most constructive comment was 'horse a little hollow' well I had noticed seeing as i'd almost removed her back teeth trying to hold her and if I touched her with my leg we leapt into canter! We may try again soon.


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 February 2013)

My first ever dressage test had the comment 'the fastest test ever' I liked jumping back then


----------



## redmone (28 February 2013)

Dolly's tests tend to go MUCH better in a school than on grass.

Numerous "pony seems very hungry today" comments at the free walk on a long rein section!!!

One judge called her "The Lawnmower"


----------



## maggiehorse (28 February 2013)

16.1 chestnut mare , she hated dressage with a vengence and reading down the score sheet went as follows 
movement one ....5 *tense*
movement two, 5 *tense*
movement three free walk on long rein , *not executed*  1
movement 4 canter , 3 *very tense* 
movement 5 transition to trot ,1 *not executed* 
etc etc etc 
 judges comment at bottom ........*horse a little tense today* !!!!

 best score for the dressage in a ode was 51 but she  was so fabulous at jumping and cc she was nearly always placed , .....then we went to our last ode , when she got to the free walk the judge leapt out of her car and came to check it was the right horse my husband was riding as shed judged her for over 16 years and had never given her an 8 before , said in the comment sheet ,*wow she finally grew up!!!!!*
mare was 21 lol oh and she went into the cc in second place and hubby went clear inside the time but misjuged the finishing flags and was eliminated lolol


----------



## clairebearnz (28 February 2013)

When I was a kid, my pony at the time would always snatch the reins out of my hands in the final halt. I was told by my instructor at the time to "smack her when she does that." She happened to try it when I was halfway through saluting so I swiftly smacked her firmly on the neck. She snapped to attention and behaved, and the judge commented something like "nice halt, interesting salute." 

I had a large number of "well tried on difficult horse" comments. The only one that ever made me cry was a judge who said "Rider and horse not ready for this level, try something lower" because he didn't like ponies (two ponies in the class, equal last, behind a horse who bucked the entire test and nearly sent the rider through the judge's windscreen!). I (aged about 12) was doing the lowest possible prelim test on a well schooled little mare who had done, IMO, a rather nice test.


----------



## _GG_ (28 February 2013)

Best for me was my old advanced medium mare. Beautiful test...coming down centre line to finish and a judge driving away from the next ring reversed into the shed and pretty much demolished it...so Teasle ended up going from the centre line to outside the arena and I don't remember her feet touching the ground.

Overall comment read, "beautiful test, harmonious partnership...evidence of superglue between saddle and riders rump!!! She also wrote on the back of the test sheet that I should move up a level as she scored me 78.9 despite the issue, but I couldn't place as I left the arena :-( she added, which made me very happy, that "the horse showed total harmonious acceptance of you and willingness to work...until a bomb exploded in her bottom" 

Safe to say, I will not forget that day in a hurry!!!


----------



## Ladyinred (28 February 2013)

We had 'if that horse had gone as nicely as he did in the practice arena he would have won. Sadly he didn't!'

And he never did lol.


----------



## Grinchmass (28 February 2013)

"lovely looking horse, rather distracted today..."

I have a feeling that may have been the zig zag battle down the centre line:
Horse - I want to get out, and I'll half pass there if I have to...
Me - Back to the middle... Grumble...que half pass back...
Horse - no. I want out! Half pass to door...
Me- Innnnnn!!!! Half pass back...
Horse - head up, I want out... 
Me - sigh. In. This isn't how we practiced... 

Shame it was prelim really


----------



## Cortez (28 February 2013)

I had a horse sit on my car bonnet once (ruined car), and still gave it several 7's and an 8 in the test. I shall go to heaven for that one.


----------



## crabbymare (28 February 2013)

After riding a horse  that had dumped my friend in the warm up the comment started by saying Some interesting interpretations of the required movements  well sat


----------



## Grinchmass (28 February 2013)

Cortez said:



			I had a horse sit on my car bonnet once (ruined car), and still gave it several 7's and an 8 in the test. I shall go to heaven for that one.
		
Click to expand...

 
Shocking and brings comical images to mind all in one.
I think you do deserve to go to heaven for that one though


----------



## Delicious_D (28 February 2013)

In one particuarly memorable show (intro where i had gone HC as nerves + injury + bad dee dictated) a judge got out of the judging box fater dee bronced and bolted with me saying that i shouldnt be riding if i couldnt control my horse


----------



## Beentheredonethat (28 February 2013)

Having been blessed with a horse with a great sense of humour I have a bookful of "interesting" comments. A brief selection are:-

Enter at A, halt at X, horse decided to have a wee ......"Halt only needs to be brief"

At his last competitive outing as an extremely well preserved c. 30 year old, walk to canter transition was a huge buck, lengthened strides in canter down the long side continued along the short side and next long side ......"Horse shows promise when he settles into his work"

Dressage to music, entered to the opening trumpet notes of the Post Horn Gallop with horse farting loudly in time to the music........"Music very well matched to horse" - the judge was laughing so much she was crying by the time I reached C. Music was changed before next competition.

However he could be a total star and one of my prized sheets is from when I was judged by Molly Sivewright who wrote "What a superbly honest horse". How right she was.


----------



## glamourpuss (28 February 2013)

Is no-one else snorting with laughter at Hex's friend & their army salute? 

The best judges comment was a few years ago. My eldest son was Nearly 3. I had taken him with me to a dressage comp in a large, posh indoor arena. He was being looked after by a friend & they were sitting in the spectators area to watch me. 
It was all very quiet & serious. Then as I trotted up the centre line my son shouted at the top of his voice
'MUMMY! MUMMY! I NEED A POO! I NEED A POO!'
I could hear my friend trying desperately to hush him & get him out of the stands & all I could see was the judge & writer roaring with laughter. 
The comments were 
'Well done for keeping calm despite obvious distractions (maybe leave him at home with Daddy next time)


----------



## ATrueClassAct (28 February 2013)

"Pretty pony, obviously learns well." 
As I forgot the dressage test  and it was too windy to here the caller many years ago and she just recietced it for me..don't think I blagged it trying to look like I knew it


----------



## JustMeThen (28 February 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			That's out of order people like that should not be judging.
		
Click to expand...

No and they shouldn't be teaching either, how rude! Don't listen to them


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (28 February 2013)

'well controlled' What a nice comment I hear you say.... just ironic as I had done 5 laps being towed around in canter before leaving the arena at speed  Not sure whether the judge was confused or just being very nice.
Not dressage but I was doing my show at a local agricultural show pony struck off on the wrong leg in canter and then obligingly changed of her own accord. Judge told me that it wasn't an equitation class and I shouldn't show off


----------



## maree t (28 February 2013)

My son has had some crackers on his NF pony. The pony HATES flat work and never will learn to like it. He throws all toys out of the pram until he can just jump !!
He has had Well sat, nice pony when he listens, pony not responding today, bet he is looking forward to the jumping , etc
The last dressage lesson we tried, the instructor asked if we would like her to get on him for a bit . My son had had glandular fever and was struggling so we said yes thats fine. Pony had a major hissy fit. he tanked off all over the place and when she tried to make him go into an outline he just ran her leg along the fence cutting her hand and ripping her jods.
We have given up the hope that he will event because he just will not do anything he perceives to be dressage or flatwork


----------



## Auslander (1 March 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Best for me was my old advanced medium mare. Beautiful test...coming down centre line to finish and a judge driving away from the next ring reversed into the shed and pretty much demolished it...so Teasle ended up going from the centre line to outside the arena and I don't remember her feet touching the ground.

Overall comment read, "beautiful test, harmonious partnership...evidence of superglue between saddle and riders rump!!! She also wrote on the back of the test sheet that I should move up a level as she scored me 78.9 despite the issue, but I couldn't place as I left the arena :-( she added, which made me very happy, that "the horse showed total harmonious acceptance of you and willingness to work...until a bomb exploded in her bottom" 

Safe to say, I will not forget that day in a hurry!!!
		
Click to expand...

Awww. What a lovely story.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2013)

Some great stories.  I've never actually had anything humorous - probably as my lad defaults to lazy sod in tests!



Auslander said:



			Awww. What a lovely story.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mythical (1 March 2013)

"horse needs to work in a softer, rounder outline".....don't know what they were talking about, she was in a lovely round outline.  It was upside down, but I can't see how that minor detail matters!!! :-D

Actually that judge was very generous - we spent more of the test out if the arena than in it and Grace was doing a brilliant job of impersonating a giraffe.  I was half expecting the rangers from the local safari park to turn up at any moment to take her away!


----------



## DuckToller (1 March 2013)

Cortez said:



			From the other perspective...........many's the time I've sat there desperately trying to find something nice to say after complete armageddon in the arena. The best/worst one was at a teeny RC show where my WINNING horse had fallen in the first canter, bogged off and been caught (by me, the judge) as he flew by the car window by means of a walking stick catching the reins (was rather proud of my reactions on that one), remounted the rider and completed the test. Horse was 18.2h, 4 years old and the rider was 14.  The winning score was 26% (eliminated, technically); everything else was FAR worse.
		
Click to expand...

And I thought I'd had some tricky classes to judge!  You should have had a medal for that reaction. 

Worst for me was when a friend and her husband both entered a class at a venue I'd been asked to judge at.  Husband didn't really want to be there and his horse certainly didn't, and I had to think of kind and constructive comments as the horse entered at A screaming to his friend, and refused to come near the bottom third of the arena, because of the car.  

Horse napped, bucked, resisted and did virtually every movement on the wrong bend still shrieking his head off, and of course I had to mark accordingly - I was struggling to give him a 4 for anything other than the salute - and guess who came last, behind all the children?  He is a really good rider out on the hunting field, but that was his first and last dressage test.


----------



## Madam Min (1 March 2013)

claracanter said:



			Intro A test on my 6 yr old ex racer a few months after I got him.

' Very well done on a horse that looked like he was about to explode'

 He was. Not our best!
		
Click to expand...

My OH and our old boy had a comment like that "Tactfully ridden especially as horse looked like he was about to explode"


----------



## erwina (1 March 2013)

I got a comment that said "you poor thing" owner of a very head strong pony.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 March 2013)

Some brilliant ones - tears and snorting laughter 

I had one at the start of a dressage test (Prelim something or other). Told the Judge we might not canter as there was a good chance we wouldn't stay in the arena (having seen my horse's nostrils from the top whilst I was still sat in the saddle!). She looked at me and said "You make him do it!" in a tone that brokered no argument... So I did. We almost managed to stay inside the boards and we did most do the canter pieces, albeit with the shortest reins known to rider kind


----------



## Nickijem (1 March 2013)

" Canter rather hurried and circle a little large"  as my horse  took off with me around the arena attempting a 20m circle. I did manage to keep him in the arena though which I was quite proud of! He also jumped the puddles that were in the arena so I had another comment "ability to jump not required!"


----------



## showpony (1 March 2013)

PMSL" Reminds me of being put in the bold corner as a child lol 



MrsMozart said:



			Some brilliant ones - tears and snorting laughter 

I had one at the start of a dressage test (Prelim something or other). Told the Judge we might not canter as there was a good chance we wouldn't stay in the arena (having seen my horse's nostrils from the top whilst I was still sat in the saddle!). She looked at me and said "You make him do it!" in a tone that brokered no argument... So I did. We almost managed to stay inside the boards and we did most do the canter pieces, albeit with the shortest reins known to rider kind 

Click to expand...


----------



## SCMSL (1 March 2013)

Worst comment I've ever gotten:

"Riders idea of a sitting trot is compromising the horse's ability to move"... yep, got it, I couldn't sit that horse's trot!

Fortunately things have changed now and my current horse is much easier to sit on.


----------



## Amaranta (1 March 2013)

'Test was better than anticipated'

My 4yo had gone round the ring in passage/levade/explode screaming in a voice that would have made a banshee proud


----------



## eatmyshorts (1 March 2013)

These have made me LOL! I got funny comment from the judge after my lad had been rather excited. As he handed me the rossette he said"Well done for hanging on!"


----------



## Daytona (2 March 2013)

My sister got at a 1 day event

Canter resembles a motorbike.


----------



## Farma (2 March 2013)

A lady i used to be stabled with went and had her first go at dressage and her test said please and have lessons at a riding school before attempting any more dressage tests!


----------



## Patterdale (2 March 2013)

After horse rodeo-ed across the diagonal, twisting and trying to turn himself inside out, I got - 

'Disobedient'

Made me chuckle


----------



## Foxhunter49 (2 March 2013)

When I was a child the only dressage you did was at the Pony Club ODE. Back in the 50s the test was not only long but it also consisted of turns on the forehand and haunches and counter canter. As most children were riding school ponies - fat chance of doing much more than memorising the test.

I was riding a roan pony, she was one of the best at teaching children but, she not only knew the rules she adapted them!
My instructor told me to ride to the markers. 
I entered the arena (which was two poles on the ground at each corner and another at E & B. Markers were large tins with the letters painted on them) 
I entered at a jog trot, halted, saluted and jogged on. As I went down the long side so the judge hooted. I hadn't gone wrong so I continued. After about the 6th movement, all done at a jog, the judge gave up hooting.
I finished down the centre lone and when I halted the judge got out the car and came to me saying "I am sorry my dear, you have gone wrong."
I burst into tears and said "I haven't!"
She then explained that the arena was inside the poles not the markers. I had done most of the test outside the arena!

My sister on the other hand must possess the best dressage test ever.
Times changed and the PC introduced some very simple tests to encourage children to try dressage.
Little sis was riding a superb pony, a little black mare that went in an outline and had lovely paces. They were last to go in a class of about 20 children (10 years and under)
It was no surprise that she won the class with a very pretty and accurate test but the score was something else!
Every mark was out of 10 and she received 12s and a 14. This put her way ahead of other competitors and a possible score of 120 she was 155.
The judge had been 'encouraging' so when sis did a good test she wanted to make sure that they won by a margin hence the extra points.


----------



## POLLDARK (2 March 2013)

Who said dressage was boring Thanks OP for a brilliant thread.


----------



## Tobiano (2 March 2013)

Great examples - what fun!  

I once did a complete Prelim test (our 1st) on my 4 YO on 2 legs from start to finish.  this involved a lot of me leaning forward and giving him the reins so as not to go over backward.  Judge's comment 'rider needs to maintain a more consistent contact'.  

Rider sold horse to somebody more competent!!


----------



## tamsinkb (2 March 2013)

'horse gave judge a filthy look!' After my the 5 yr old spooked at the judges car.


----------



## frannieuk (2 March 2013)

tamsinkb said:



			'horse gave judge a filthy look!' After my the 5 yr old spooked at the judges car.
		
Click to expand...

LMAO this is hilarious!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 March 2013)

Only folks in the West Midlands will appreciate this one..

Kings Heath Horse Show.  Had someone told me that this very long running and immensly popular show was jam packed into half an acre and ran more sections/classes than any big county show does I would not have bothered to take my 5 year old show hunter in the making.  Same horse as mentioned in an earlier post only difference is he was 18h at 4 and 18.2 at 6.

We made our way to the dressage (grass) arena at the top left hand corner, we negotiated the heavy horses and the private driving and the running loose welsh cob that has escaped from another ring.  Arriving to find the dressage was wedged between the donkey showing and the chase me charlie.

To be fair to him he did try hard to concentrate but we did have a lot of 'wrong bend'.  I led him back to the truck !  it probably did him the world of good but it frayed my nerves.

On a different point of view, I was utterly disgusted at the sheets my horse received from the winter championships at Addington recently.  Elem test, 3 judges and 2 out of the 3 did not comment on the movements, just scored it and a single line at the bottom 'nice horse' and underlined the submission.

When you consider the cost to register, compete, qualify and the entry fees for regionals etc is expensive, at least the judge could justify the score !  Even though we finished 4th we felt quite disappointed with the blank sheets.


----------



## BigBuck's (2 March 2013)

"A handsome horse - who clearly knows it - if a little inattentive today" after my first indoor test on my Arab gelding who spent half the test goggling, flouncing and shrieking whenever he caught a glimpse of himself in the mirrors.

"Nice clean girth, didn't expect to see quite so much of it" after a test on a friend's, ahem, _difficult_ mare who preferred waving her front paws at the judge to doing any of the movements.

"Bravely completed - hope the marks come out!" same judge, different day, after the same mare flung her head up about 3/4 through the test, whacked me in the nose and I finished the test with blood dripping off my face all over my shirt, stock, gloves etc.  I declined to take that mare to any other competitions after that.  We didn't get on...

And one that bordered on nasty: "An unconventional partnership who might find their progress limited" when I took my then-yard's Highland out.  Technically true - he was never going to get to Grand Prix - but we had done a neat, accurate test with correct bend and no resistance, and it was an unaffiliated Prelim FFS!


----------



## Nitro mouse (2 March 2013)

J was frustrating when we came to our dressage attempts. He has the boredom threshold of a three year old child. I could take him into the warm up arena and he would work BEAUTIFULLY.. I had lots of lovely comments from fellow competitors and friends  of wow he is amazing, stunning etc etc. 

We then went in to do the test and J would go...WHAT!? I have just done all that! Now I am BORED! And would proceed to entertain himself in whatever manner came to mind on a particular day. Forget a straight line, we did shoulder in, out, quarters in, quarters out...half pass in whatever pace we supposedly going in a straight line in...Hopscotch over the arena markers, buck transitions you get the picture...

Best comment was one day we were trotting along the long side, J slammed on the breaks to stop and chat to the audience!  Luckily I was laughing so much and so was the judge. Her final comment was what a lovely cheeky pony!


----------



## gingerarab (2 March 2013)

AA -  Kings Heath Show lol  went once to take my endurance fit arab into a showing class, he found it very boring and woke the whole class up by bucking and farting then proceeded to charge round the ring at full speed out of control upsetting all the others !  we came out extremely embarrased with the whole showground looking at us - arab looking very smug  !!  

you were very  brave (or mad) to attempt the dressage there


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 March 2013)

gingerarab said:



			AA -  Kings Heath Show lol  went once to take my endurance fit arab into a showing class, he found it very boring and woke the whole class up by bucking and farting then proceeded to charge round the ring at full speed out of control upsetting all the others !  we came out extremely embarrased with the whole showground looking at us - arab looking very smug  !!  

you were very  brave (or mad) to attempt the dressage there 

Click to expand...

I had never been before, or since, come to think about it. !  Had I known I certainly would not have taken him, although I am a great believer in not protecting young horses too much, Kings Heath is not the best place for anything green or stressy !  It bemused rather than stressed him, god bless the irish draught horse, although he did hide behind me when the fancy dress class went past the truck, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs alarmed him.


----------



## It's Me Megan (3 March 2013)

"Tactfully ridden, a little tense today" On a RS very spooky cobby type who had heart failure at the sight of the judge in the judging box, we then proceeded to whip around and disappear to the end of the school with me clinging to her neck. The rest of the test was like trying to ride an unexploded bomb she was so tense 

We still came 5th


----------



## michelledarling (3 March 2013)

nice pony shame about loss of memory!!!  i forgot the walk trot test 1/2 way thru!   same with my daughter first test on sp on lr ....needs more energy rider new test unlike muumy!!


----------



## LisaS (3 March 2013)

My husband had a good comment last weekend...

Horse shot off like out of a cannon when doing a canter across the diagonal, judge just said 'oops'


----------



## pootleperkin (4 March 2013)

On judging my then 6 yr olds first show under saddle/dressage intro in the small indoor at myerscough, the judge was v kind to note, that on the entry down the centre line, where pie face spooked to a halt at x, goggled at the c marker and car beyond, then backed up
, went sideways and was finally persuaded to move crabwise to the marker, that 'horse lacked impulsion to C'!!!! V mildly put I thought!


----------



## Buds_mum (4 March 2013)

'lovely baby horse, showing character and promise for when he is older'

Said horse was 22 and attempting a walk trot test! He turned himself inside out 3 x and bolted in the free walk! :O he hated dresage haha


----------



## turkana (4 March 2013)

I did a shocking test once & was dreading the judges comments, as the pony was being quite naughty, our score was deservedley very low but the comment for my riding was "tackfully ridden on difficult pony"
So I felt happy after reading it.
I used to write for a dressage judge & we always tried to find something positive to say about even the very worst tests, it was quite hard sometimes!
She would say at the end "how the hell are we going to say something nice about that!"
So I'd end up writting a comment about how well they were turned out, or the horse had a pretty face!


----------



## RoseGrey (5 March 2013)

"dribbled into walk" ..... 

Felt alright at the time LOL !!


----------



## emmanash (5 March 2013)

"well ridden, although, I fear with a pony who had a slightly different agenda". She wasn't wrong either!


----------



## dollface (5 March 2013)

When I was 17 I took my ex racer to a RC dressage comp and my sheet literally says 'well sat', 'well recovered' all the way through it as horse was a ****** and bronced whilst trying to leave the arena. Judges final comments were 'brave little rider, would do well with a more disciplined horse!' Had to agree with her! Would have stopped for a natter but my dad was vomitting outside!


----------



## spookypony (5 March 2013)

redmone said:



			Dolly's tests tend to go MUCH better in a school than on grass.

Numerous "pony seems very hungry today" comments at the free walk on a long rein section!!!

One judge called her "The Lawnmower" 

Click to expand...

 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 March 2013)

BigBuck's said:



			And one that bordered on nasty: "An unconventional partnership who might find their progress limited" when I took my then-yard's Highland out.  Technically true - he was never going to get to Grand Prix - but we had done a neat, accurate test with correct bend and no resistance, and it was an unaffiliated Prelim FFS!
		
Click to expand...

As a highland owner who fully intends to ride them to PSG (though not necessarily competitively  ) I'm annoyed by that on your behalf


----------



## NaeNae87 (6 March 2013)

I am lucky, all my judges have been nice. 

I think my worst has been, "need to push horse into the bridle more, not hold him back," on my little grey man who was so tightly wound up, the moment it stopped half halting him, he would blow up and try to break the land speed record. 

My friend got a 3 for a canter circle as her mare decided to throw in a huge buck a few strides after the upwards transition. It was impressive, Angel took a few strides, jumped double her height into the air, came back down and continued on as if nothing happened... Didin't even break her rhythm  The comment was "Disobedience... But Spectacular"  

Nicest Judge ever lol


----------



## Gorgeous George (6 March 2013)

I've had a couple of funny ones:

'Horse thought he was going cross country today' - as George jumped out of the arena and up the bank at the side  she only docked me 2 marks for an error of course and we came 5th!

After I cantered a 20m circle on the wrong leg without realising  'You need to learn to which leg you are on for you to have any hope of progressing further' - oops

'Your very attractive horse really didn't want to do dressage today, well done for perservering' - as George went round the arena like a giraffe for the whole test with the bit clamped between his teeth.

But by far my favourite remark was a few years ago, I'd come 7th so pleased with result but disappointed not to get a rosette and the judge put:
'if your horse can show a little more bend and flexion you will both earn the higher marks you so deserve'


----------



## Bills (6 March 2013)

My old mare used to do a lot of rearing and once we trotted down the centre line and she slammed the breaks on and stood straight up vertical in front of the judges car, all 16.3hh ID that she was!
Needless to say my comments at the bottom read 'very well sat, nice of your horse to give us a wave but airs above the ground are not required at prelim, quietly ridden, well done!'  

Dressage really wasn't her thing, it was a miracle if we got through a test without rearing or treating the white boards like a showjumping course!!! *rolls eyes*


----------



## Kamakazegirl (6 March 2013)

Haha some of these are brilliant. My most amusing was probably "nice little horse, however you're both a bit jumbled today" think that was rather accurate after a disastrous test in both of our parts!


----------



## Honey08 (6 March 2013)

Isn't it funny how they always say "Nice horse, but..."

My best one was "Rider tried very hard, pony didn't help at all" on a pc team.

Some of these comments are fab, but sooo long - I feel for the writers!


----------



## fatpiggy (6 March 2013)

Bills said:



			My old mare used to do a lot of rearing and once we trotted down the centre line and she slammed the breaks on and stood straight up vertical in front of the judges car, all 16.3hh ID that she was!
Needless to say my comments at the bottom read 'very well sat, nice of your horse to give us a wave but airs above the ground are not required at prelim, quietly ridden, well done!'  

Dressage really wasn't her thing, it was a miracle if we got through a test without rearing or treating the white boards like a showjumping course!!! *rolls eyes*
		
Click to expand...

Ha, that's a classic!  I used to get the usual horse rather tense (yep), horse not listening (yep), circles could be more round (yep), a good try (thank you).  My biggest problem was the dressage arena was always placed in the field we did working hunter in - she would warm up beautifully a few yards away but as soon as we went through the gate she would be looking for the jumps.  ALL the local judges knew her as "the horse that gallops alot" and we rarely got asked to show gallop in our individual show as she had done the entire course flat out


----------



## orbison2 (30 March 2013)

Some of these comments are very funny!  My friend did prelim 7 a few years ago, and earned herself the now infamous quote of 'vegetated into halt'. 

I have had nothing as exciting, although did trot up the centre line with a big smile on my face for the 2nd ever test I did on my 4yo only for him to take a dislike to something and spook to the right leaving me hanging around his neck, and subsequently getting 2/10 for ominously leaving the arena at A, and another 2/10 with the words 'halt not really established. Swung 1/4s to right', when the reality was that he did a good 180 turn and then resolutely stuck his head in the air whilst noisily sucking on the bit.  You have to laugh!


----------



## redmone (30 March 2013)

I think the most upset we got at a dressage judges comment was the one that said "rider getting a little tall for this pony" - 4 foot 8 inches daughter (weighing 4 and a half stone) pony 12.2hh full up new forest chunky native!!!

They've also had a few "very fast, but accurate test" comments too lol!!!!


----------



## Horse* (30 March 2013)

'Keep working on it.'


----------



## MissSBird (30 March 2013)

I recieved two ones regarding my boy. His first trip to a big centre nearby and a certain arena that is well known for being spooky. I headed into it with my boy (before the start of the test even). He took one look and decided that wasn't happening, and promptly reversed about 10 metres back to the exit. Judge wrote 'quickest rein back I've ever seen!'

And then a competition at home. The boy did not cope well with a party at home. We got into the arena, trotted to the top and he took off back to the gate. The test involved undesied cantering, bucking and refusing to walk. Judges comment 'bravely ridden on this naughty chap'

It did make me laugh!


----------



## Ancient Hacker (31 March 2013)

Horse* said:



			'Keep working on it.' 

Click to expand...

Well at least you got encouragement.
My first and only dressage test (as a child):"No, you're not coming into the arena looking like that"

Apparently I was a bit lacking in the neatness department.


----------

